

A Screenless Future? - Djonckheere
http://www.darryljonckheere.com/2014/04/22/a-screenless-future/

======
opless
The main protagonist in Star Cops (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Cops](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Cops)
) had "box"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYsbD5hewig](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYsbD5hewig)
back in the 80s :) It could cast things to nearby screens also :o) The
screenless future isn't going to happen, but reducing the time that people
stare at their phones would be awesome.

------
chronid
While I think screens will never completely disappear, I feel that many of the
appliances that are gaining them now (refrigerators? why?) should lose them as
soon as possible.

Those screens do not make the appliances that have them better or smarter,
like the marketing department of samsung&co. want us to believe.

